# Is there such a thing as a budget Grand Seiko?



## iheartnola

Hey Y'all, been looking at some used Grand Seiko pieces on eBay and I was wondering if there are any budget Grand Seiko you would recommend?


----------



## pkulak

The quartz ones are pretty cheap used (comparatively, ha ha).


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Hi iheartnola,
The quartz Grand Seikos start in the low $2,000s; pre-owned Automatics, Spring Drives, and High Beats from an authorized dealer are also a great way to get a top quality GS while saving some green. 

Regards,
John from Timeless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eals112

You can try the 37mm ones... SBGR053/SBGR253 
They’re relatively cheaper than the larger ones...


----------



## MID

Depends on your budget, of course.


----------



## dijkstra

Seiko is the king of budget but this is their flagship. The answer honestly is just no.


----------



## T1meout

Not all quartz models are cheap. SBGV & SBGT models are quite expensive. However most SBGX are entry level models.


----------



## many

Also depending on your tastes you can grab a King Seiko high beat. Their prices are much lower.


----------



## SauceKing

Vintage GS and KS, if you're willing to dabble and don't mind the servicing.


----------



## yankeexpress

This SLA017 is made in the same factory as GS, by the same talented watchmakers, but sold for less.


----------



## kamonjj

What is cheap? Cheap is relative. I feel most GS offerings are cheap relative to their competition. The GS I wear only cost 1/3 what my Rolex did and I consider it cheap. However you feel SBGVs are expensive.

I got this for very cheap (1200ish). It was used. Full kit. Through this forum. Check out watchrecon. They link to a bunch of private sellers through the forum.


----------



## SauceKing

If you want quartz, I also recommend the casio oceanus. Cases made in the same factory I believe.


----------



## Tonhao

SauceKing said:


> If you want quartz, I also recommend the casio oceanus. Cases made in the same factory I believe.


Yep, same sparkling zaratsu finishing. I also know that few other watches receive this treatment but can't remember right now.

Used is the obvious budget option but it will likely have the older logo.

New: 9F Quartz is $2K, 9S Mechanical is $3K.


----------



## HiggsBoson

One thing I've learnt about purchasing watches is this. Don't buy on budget alone.
If you buy a watch you 'kind of' like, from my experience, you will ultimately become dissatisfied with it. I'd rather save a little longer and get the model that I really wanted. ;-)


----------



## Artking3

HiggsBoson said:


> One thing I've learnt about purchasing watches is this. Don't buy on budget alone.
> If you buy a watch you 'kind of' like, from my experience, you will ultimately become dissatisfied with it. I'd rather save a little longer and get the model that I really wanted. ;-)


This is very good advice. Buying based on budget alone inevitably leads to disappointment.


----------



## reggie747

SauceKing said:


> If you want quartz, I also recommend the casio oceanus. Cases made in the same factory I believe.


Where did that information arise from may I ask ??


----------



## SaoDavi

iheartnola said:


> Hey Y'all, been looking at some used Grand Seiko pieces on eBay and I was wondering if there are any budget Grand Seiko you would recommend?


Isn't the "budget" version of Grand Seiko, just a regular Seiko?


----------



## T1meout

SaoDavi said:


> Isn't the "budget" version of Grand Seiko, just a regular Seiko?


No, cause a regular Seiko ain't grand.


----------



## T1meout

reggie747 said:


> Where did that information arise from may I ask ??


From someone who supposedly had a tour of the factory a while back.


----------



## ronr9286t

The older quartz models with the 8f56 movement (10 year battery life, high accuracy, quick-set hour hand, SBGF0xx) are relatively inexpensive ($700-$1500 US).


----------



## MZhammer

I picked this one up for what I'd consider cheap pre-owned but dang it is impressive.


----------



## whineboy

MZhammer said:


> I picked this one up for what I'd consider cheap pre-owned but dang it is impressive.


Love the SBGW031, I have the braceleted cousin. I think it's a timeless (hah), classic design.

Having spent a lot of time lurking on your definitive dress watch subforum, let me ask you, do you consider this a dressy watch or a dress watch?


----------



## MZhammer

whineboy said:


> Love the SBGW031, I have the braceleted cousin. I think it's a timeless (hah), classic design.
> 
> Having spent a lot of time lurking on your definitive dress watch subforum, let me ask you, do you consider this a dressy watch or a dress watch?


Late reply, but I'd consider this a dress watch although it is probably too thick and made of SS to _really_ make the grade by strict definition. I wear it on a casual, cordovan strap to bridge the gap but my daily uniform is sportcoat and jeans and this works perfect for that.


----------



## supercub

I'll echo the other comments here - if you're looking for the attention to details and the fine craftsmanship that is replicated across all the line-up, but with a price tag that is a little more wallet friendly --> the 9F quartz would be your best bet.


----------



## soufiane

MZhammer said:


> I picked this one up for what I'd consider cheap pre-owned but dang it is impressive.
> View attachment 13395075


That's a beauty I agree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle1234c

I don't think budget exists in the world of watches at this level! However, as others have said, the SBGX line is your best bet. There was an earlier post with a blue dialed model which is an excellent, beautiful choice!

I wanted the Grand Seiko automatic movement as well and managed to pick up an SBGR053 for $2000. It is a stunning watch.

While I partially agree with what others have said about budget and not settling for a model, I also think that it is perfectly acceptable to narrow your sights to the more budget range. Let's face it, we nearly all do it to some degree, otherwise we would all be wearing Pateks, VC etc.

For myself, I purchased a JLC reverse for a really excellent price (£2300). However, I realised it was just a little bit over what I was really willing to spend, especially with the service costs. I ended up looking at it one day and thinking, I really like this, but I'm not sure that the price is justifying the happiness it brings. I sold it without regret and now have my GS SBGR053 and a Nomos Ludwig (again, got it for a bargain £700 used but mint). These hit the 'just right' spot for me (although I am after a cheaper diver to not worry about at all)but everyone is completely different. My point is, while I can understand others saying don't compromise on the model you really want, we all compromise to some degree.


----------



## kyle1234c

I don't think budget exists in the world of watches at this level! However, as others have said, the SBGX line is your best bet. There was an earlier post with a blue dialed model which is an excellent, beautiful choice!

I wanted the Grand Seiko automatic movement as well and managed to pick up an SBGR053 for $2000. It is a stunning watch.

While I partially agree with what others have said about budget and not settling for a model, I also think that it is perfectly acceptable to narrow your sights to the more budget range. Let's face it, we nearly all do it to some degree, otherwise we would all be wearing Pateks, VC etc.

For myself, I purchased a JLC reverse for a really excellent price (£2300). However, I realised it was just a little bit over what I was really willing to spend, especially with the service costs. I ended up looking at it one day and thinking, I really like this, but I'm not sure that the price is justifying the happiness it brings. I sold it without regret and now have my GS SBGR053 and a Nomos Ludwig (again, got it for a bargain £700 used but mint). These hit the 'just right' spot for me (although I am after a cheaper diver to not worry about at all)but everyone is completely different. My point is, while I can understand others saying don't compromise on the model you really want, we all compromise to some degree.


----------



## Sethie

Look into vintage GS' as they are still relatively "cheap". And by cheap I mean high hundreds to low 1000's. 

If not like most said, the Quartz GS's are probably the most accessible modern GS's. Or if you want automatics or Spring Drives, budget for 2-3000 for a good used item.


----------



## merfury1989

iheartnola said:


> Hey Y'all, been looking at some used Grand Seiko pieces on eBay and I was wondering if there are any budget Grand Seiko you would recommend?


Seiko is Budget (AKA Toyota), Grand Seiko is luxury (AKA Lexus)


----------



## RPF

Search for SBGFxxx, SBGGxxx, SBGSxxx. They are GS quartz without the 9Fxx modules.


----------



## cuthbert

I understand it's an old thread but probably the closest thing to a budget GS is a vintage King Seiko:









BTW, modern GSs are stylistically closer to the KSs than the vintage GSs IMO.


----------



## jamesmartin11

I'm not sure there is any thing like that...except $2,000 fills that criteria...


----------

